# I think I am Lactose intolerant



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:GAAH: 

So I hardly had any milk for months then suddenly I get this craving for milk a couple months ago and it has been nothing but a pain in the abdomen since! :sigh: 

Tonight I decided to have a milkshake and I instantly felt crampy after only a half a glass  so now I sit here waiting for the tums to work. Decided to try tums as the Pepto worked ok but not great. Kept the diarrhea away though which was nice :wink: 

So I am really wanting to try the goats milk to see if I can tolerate that. 

I am not giving up my milk or cheese though. NO way! I can't live without it. It is like my coffee :coffee2: I live on that stuff! (cheese that is)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I LOVE milk and I am Lactose Intolerant, but I have different symptoms, my stomache makes LOUD noises when I drink milk lol. But not if I eat goat cheese or butter, or anything else "processed" except I cant eat hard cheese.......

I love cheese.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah it is only milk that does it to me not cheese. Icecream is touch or miss depending on the brand.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Stacey, Try different Brands. Some ice cream and milks bother me and some don't. Like I cannot have anything at Brusters but Dairy Queen doesn't bother me. Turners milk really puts me in alot of pain but United doesn't. I always thought I had problems with dairy but my doc. said it is more likely some preservative or something like that that is the culprit.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, My daughter is lactose intolerant and when she had dairy produces she just said yes she has the same things as you said, plus like bubbles in you stomach. 
I went to the health food store and bought her lactose pills, and they work really well. She has been able to have dairy stuff except for milk and cheese.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I know that milk has some adverse effect on me so that in and of itself is rather annoying. But tis life. I am not going to die and I most certainly can live with it. :yum:

when I tried to post this I read your response Lori and yes I get the bubbles too, reminds me of a goat with bloat :slapfloor: 

hmm would be interesting to try the pills and see how it works. I have been experimenting with drink and eating milk and milk products to see how it effects me for a few months now. If I consistantly eat it for a week my body doesn't react as badly. But if I go off it for like 2 ore more days and then have something like icecream or cold cereal with milk I end of with all sorts of issues some immediate and some that follow the day after.

I am not one to go to a doctor to try to figure it out if I can easily know "if you eat that you will experience______" on my own. That is how I learned I am allergic to corn. Corn does almost the same to me but worse is I break out in a rash/acne all over my body. I always thought I was just having normal teen acne (which some of it was) but when it came to the point where my back and my shoulders and legs were all itchy I knew something was up besides normal hormonal acne. So I watched what I ate and hwo my body reacted and singled out corn. Boy is it hard to keep corn out of your diet! But I can now eat a little bit without to much damage but I do pay for eating it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey so you can not have ANYTHING with corn or just the corn like corn on the cob? I tell you those pills work wonders for my daughter, they are not a bad price either. We did not do the Dr thing either, I just bought these pills and it worked wonders and if she does not take them and she has those dairy things I told yo she is in the bathroom in full cramps.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I can have corn BUT I will get crampy the next day and I will have bad gas and my face breaks out an I look all red. Then my arms break out and they itch like crazy. And yes it is all corn products though processed corn (chips and such)I can have a little of here and there without a problem. Some days I will crave corn chips so I try to just limit myself to like 3-5 chips which isn't easy but with a little self control and reminding myself of how my face and arms and back look afterward I can usually do it.

Right now I am dealing with my lack of selfcontrol from sometime last week. My arms are still itchy with red spots like acne(but it isnt' acne) :GAAH:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe you should try only drinking small amounts of milk-and see if your system can get adjusted back to the idea of drinking milk. I haven't been drinking as much milk lately as I used to-since I have been dieting.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont eat wheat, corn, milk, (allergic to beef and chicken), sugar and lots of other stuff but it would be a LONG list. I was feeling exhausted ALL the time, like could hardly walk to the barn without feeling tired. Then I found out it was sugar, I also felt like I was on the verge of throwing up ALL the time. I found out I was VERY allergic to pork and I would literally get the flu if I ate it. 

I am feeling so much better now - yes my diet is limited but I don't mind too much. The part that is the worst is if I stay the night at shows and such I don't really have much to eat lol. 

I will have to look into those pills Lori, they sound promising!


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm lactose intolerant too. Once i figured it out, I basically stopped drinking it. Would still have some ice cream and pizza - but not both - the cheese on the pizza is usually tolerable, but not if I have a dessert then with milk in it. This was for about 30 years. But several years ago, i read an article in the doctor's office while I was waiting for my mammogram. It said that almost everyone with lactocse problems, can still drink one glass of milk with a meal and not be bothered. It was an article on the emphasis of need for calcium (which I've been taking pills for many years now). So I tried drinking a glass at supper again and it was right, I seldom have any problems with it. But I still have to think if I had any cheese or other dairy product that day, and if i didn't, then I drink something else for supper.
Never experimented with goat's milk though.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Having problems with dairy products has a much bigger impact on women. We do really need to keep our calcium intake ap as high as we can. Esp. Before age 50. Please be sure to include as many other calcium rich foods in your diet as poss. Like Broccoli and Spinach. I thought low calcium only played a part in osteoporosis but I've found out it can cause complications in other things too. I've finally resorted to adding those chewable supplements to my routine. They don't taste all that great but when I think of having to deal with the pain of a broken hip or something they taste a little better.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no worries -- milk and its products will not be out of my diet  I just need to learn how to either cope with the cramps etc or just eat less


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am actually alergic to milk. Since I was in the 8th greade.

I break out in hives instantly. There is a milk I think it is called Lactaid that my mother would buy for me and I could drink that without a problem. 

I can eat icecream, cook with milk, eat cheese and what not, but I have to eat it in small quantities, and only once in a while (like once a week or so).

Hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I, too, am lactose intolerant (I grew up drinking lots and lots of milk but it now it gives me severe stomach cramps and bloating and such - you get the picture). 

I can drink the Lactaid milk - but it's really, really, really expensive so I can't buy it. I also found that the lactaid pills work great. I take one with whatever has milk in it that I want to eat/drink and I've never had issues. I did find that if I want something with a ton of milk in it I may need to take two tablets, but that's rare. I buy mine at Sams Club so they are a good price.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I have always had difficulty with milk and dairy (and I LOVE cheese - really - obsessively - expensively...), anyway, I also like milk in my coffee and the powdered creamer stuff is the worst for your body! So, I switched to goat milk and have NO problems. When my girls aren't in milk, I use low-fat organic cow milk from the store and do not react to it either (at least, not nearly as much). I also switched the sugar in my coffee to raw honey and my energy level in the morning has increased so much that I sometimes skip my second cup (unheard for me!) without even realizing it. I'm trying to reduce my caffeine intake, too. :wink: I have also discovered that most of my favorite cheeses are made with goat's milk - I just have to go looking for them... I'm going to have to make myself a cheese budget before long. Or, start making my own!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so I was getting really tired of upset stomach and like diarreah so I saved up some goats milk and had that with my cereal yesterday and today I am still fine  

I dont know what that means long term but I am hopeful that I can still have my cold cereal. :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats great Stacey, sometimes a switch to goats milk is all it takes to still be able to enjoy what doesn't agree with you....and just think, it's readily available to you too :greengrin:


----------

